# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ψυγείο >  Πρόβλημα διατήρησης θερμοκρασίας ψυγείου Whirlpool

## dmnds

Έχω ένα ψυγείο Whirlpool ART 741 /G δίπορτο με ένα μοτέρ. Ήταν σε αχρηστία καμπόσα χρόνια αλλά κάποια στιγμή θέλησα να το χρησιμοποιήσω και να το μεταφέρω στο άλλο μου σπίτι στο …υπόλοιπο Αττικής. Πριν κάνω την μεταφορά το έβαλα στην πρίζα για να δω αν δουλεύει , μη τυχόν και κάνω την μεταφορά τσάμπα. Το έβαλα όντως στο ρεύμα το άφησα τρεις ημέρες και τα πήγε καλά. Ψύξη  και κατάψυξη όλα καλά …και κάνω την μεταφορά, το πάω εκεί που θέλω το καθαρίζω σχολαστικά και το βάζω στην θέση του ανάβοντας το. Μέχρι εδώ καλά.
Το ψυγείο δούλεψε για να φτιάξει τις θερμοκρασίες του και μόλις τις έπιασε (5 συντήρηση ,-18 κατάψυξη) ηρέμησε.  Μετά από δυο –τρία  ανοίγματα της πόρτας της συντήρησης όμως, ξαφνικά φλασάρει το καντράν του και αρχίζει τα αλαρμ…μπιμπ, μπιμπ κτλ δείχνοντας θερμοκρασία εντελώς ξαφνικά --ΰσυντήρηση 12 και κατάψυξη -9. Πάμε πάλι από την αρχή ..δουλειά , δουλειά , δουλειά αλαρμ…μπιμπ, μπιμπ…. Πάμε πάλι από την αρχή κοκ.
Χοντρικά δηλαδή λες και δεν μπορούσε να κρατήσει την θερμοκρασία ή η θερμοκρασία που έδειχνε μετά από ώρες λειτουργείας ήταν πλασματική.
Απευθύνομαι στον τοπικό εξουσιοδοτημένο , ο οποίος έρχεται με ύφος καρδιναλίου και στυλ …ξέρεις ποιος είμαι εγώ ; και χάρη σου κάνω που ασχολούμαι μαζί σου…. να διαπιστώσει ότι το λάστιχο της κατάψυξης είναι ξερό και αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα γιατί δεν εφαρμόζει καλά και φεύγει η ψύξη. Εντελώς χατιρικά ήθελε 80€ να το αλλάξει. Η διάγνωση του βέβαια αποδείχτηκε για τα πανηγύρια γιατί το λάστιχο το άλλαξα μόνος μου (κόστος 25€ παρακαλώ) αλλά το πρόβλημα παρέμενε . Το ψυγείο δεν μπορεί να κρατήσει θερμοκρασία
Φωνάζω τον δεύτερο εξουσιοδοτημένο ο οποίος με ένα θερμόμετρο μετράει θερμοκρασίες , ενώ το ψυγείο χτυπάει αλαρμ !!!!!!!!, και μου λέει ότι τα βρίσκει όλα ΟΚ , ενώ το ψυγείο χτυπάει  αλαρμ επαναλαμβάνω. Άμα λέει πιάσει θερμοκρασία και το ξανακάνει να τον φωνάξω. Μα το κάνει του λέω εδώ και μήνες , τι έχει αλλάξει τώρα. Τέλος  πάντων έφυγε κλοτσηδόν γιατί ήθελε και  40 € για τον χρόνο που του έφαγα λέει, βρίζοντας κιόλας.
Τελευταία μου προσπάθεια η αντιπροσωπία. Ευγενέστατοι , φιλικοί, μίλησα με κάποιον τεχνικό  ο οποίος μου φάνηκε έμπειρος , εκτός από ευγενής και πρόθυμος. Αυτό που μου πρότεινε βέβαια δεν με κάλυψε . Ήθελε να του στείλω το ψυγείο με μεταφορική στην αντιπροσωπεία, για να το κοιτάξει όπως έπρεπε. Να έχω μου είπε στο βάθος του μυαλού μου ότι μπορεί να θέλει και αλλαγή το μοτέρ …..κόστος αλλαγής μοτέρ 300€ συν τα μεταφορικά πήγαινε έλα το ψυγείο… πάω και παίρνω καινούργιο δηλαδή.
Εν κατακλείδι
Μοτέρ δουλεύει , σταματαει δεν δείχνει να έχει πρόβλημα
Φρεον έχει (αυτό τουλάχιστον μου είπαν οι εξουσιοδοτημένοι τεχνικοί)
Το έβγαλα από την θέση του και το τοποθέτησα στο κέντρο της κουζίνας για να έχει περισσότερο αέρα..


Το πρόβλημα αυτό και πιστεύω εδώ είναι το μυστικό το βγάζει το καλοκαίρι δηλαδή όταν έχει ζέστες. Εκτος του ότι βγάζει συνέχεια αλαρμ δεν καταφέρνει να πιάσει τις θερμοκρασίες που ζηταω. Όλο τον χειμώνα το ψυγείο δεν έκανε κιχ και δούλευε υποδειγματικά και είχε και σουπερ θερμοκρασίες. Τώρα όμως που ανοίγει ο καιρός έχω την αίσθηση ότι θα αρχίσει πάλι τα ίδια.
Μπορεί κάποιος να σκεφτεί κάτι που μπορεί να φταίει και το ψυγείο παλαβώνει έτσι ;
Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων και ελπίζω να μην σας κούρασα.

----------


## νεκταριοος

Καλησπερα πιστευω οτι φταιει το ηλεκτονικο του που ελενχει τις θερμοκρασιες για μενα λυσε προσεχτικα και δες αν εχει μετακινιθει καποιο καλοδιο ψυχρες κολησεις σε πλακετα ψαξε προσεχτικα κατι θα βρεις πιστευω οτι η βλαβη προηλυθε απο τη μεταφορα του αυτα καλη τηχη.

----------


## dmnds

Νεκτάριε σε ευχαριστώ

Σε ποιο σημείο του ψυγέιου είναι η πλακετα ;Εχει ενα κουτι στο πισω μερος και κατω διπλα στο μοτερ.Εκει ειναι ή ειναι πανω εκει που εχει και το display με τις ενδειξεις και τα button

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Επειδή δούλεψε 3 μέρες πρώτιστα και τα "πήγε καλά" όπως αναφέρθηκε.
Και επειδή αναφέρθηκε ότι το ψυγείο (το μοτέρ ) ξεκινάει και σταματάει. Πιστεύω ότι είναι δύσκολο να έχει πρόβλημα με κακή ψύξη έτσι ώστε να ηχεί το αλάρμ.

Μπορεί το κουμπί θερμοστάτη να το ρύθμισε στην χαμηλότερη κλίμακα (για να βγάζει +5 ... -18 . Ενώ αν ανοίξει και (3 φορές την πόρτα όπως αναφέρει) λογικό είναι να ηχήσει το αλάρμ . Αφού πλέον οι θερμοκρασίες θα πέσουν αισθητά και θα κάνει την "δουλειά" του το αλάρμ. 
Μια πρόταση δοκιμής είναι να ανεβάσει την ρύθμιση θερμοκρασίας περισσότερο. Έτσι ώστε (να υπάρχει αβάντα καλής ψύξης) και στις κάποιες φορές που ανοίγει παρατεταμένα την πόρτα του ψυγείου . Να μην πέφτουν αυτές οι θερμοκρασίες με τόση μεγάλη διαφορά κάτω από - 18 βαθμούς . Και να μην ηχεί το αλάρμ.

Θα πρότεινα για την περίπτωση να βάλει στο κέντρο του θαλάμου συντήρησης έναν ψηφιακό θερμοστάτη (με καλώδιο αισθητήρα) σαν τον παρακάτω

http://www.aktinion.gr/index.php?lan...tg=130&cid=719

Το οποίο έχει το πλεονέκτημα το καντράν με την οθόνη να το έχει εκτός ψυγείου και τον αισθητήρα εντός ψυγείου . Για να μετρήσει τις πραγματικές θερμοκρασίες εντός ψυγείου.
Εννοείται θα πρέπει να το βάλει αποβραδίς και να δει στο καντράν την επομένη το πρωί (εννοείται χωρίς να ανοίξει η πόρτα καθόλου όλο αυτό το διάστημα) 

Και να μετρήσει να σημειώσει και να μας πει.

1) Τι θερμοκρασία έδειχνε ακριβώς σε σημείο όπου ακούει το μοτέρ να ξεκινά..

2) και την επόμενη φορά που θα σταματήσει το μοτέρ . σε τι θερμοκρασία σταμάτησε.

Με το παραπάνω εγχείρημα . θα καταλάβουμε 
1) Ότι δεν έχει πρόβλημα με την ψύξη
2) Εάν υπήρχε λόγος με τις παρούσες θερμοκρασίες να ηχεί το αλάρμ.

----------


## konman

> Whirlpool ART 741 /G


Δεν μπορω να βρω στοιχεια για το ψυγειο σου,
δες αν ειναι σωστο το μοντελο και αν ειναι ευκολο 
γραψε και των 12 ψηφιο κωδικο,
το ψυγειο ειναι ντουλαπα.

----------


## dmnds

Το ψυγειο εχει τους παρακατω κωδικους

           990015001838
service 856474101000



Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Βρήκα μόνο τον έχει θερμοστάτη μηχανικό 
http://www.espares.co.uk/part/fridge...e-w4-frid.html

Πιθανόν να είναι όμοιο με το παρακάτω μοντέλο (έχει και σχηματικό) πιέζοντας στην σελίδα το Get Manual 
http://elektrotanya.com/whirlpool_ar.../download.html

Ας μας πει ο Νίκος αν έχει όμοια χαρακτηριστικά σύμφωνα με τις εικόνες και τα εξαρτήματα του

----------


## dmnds

> Βρήκα μόνο τον έχει θερμοστάτη μηχανικό 
> http://www.espares.co.uk/part/fridge...e-w4-frid.html
> 
> Πιθανόν να είναι όμοιο με το παρακάτω μοντέλο (έχει και σχηματικό) πιέζοντας στην σελίδα το Get Manual 
> http://elektrotanya.com/whirlpool_ar.../download.html
> 
> Ας μας πει ο Νίκος αν έχει όμοια χαρακτηριστικά σύμφωνα με τις εικόνες και τα εξαρτήματα του


Εμφανισιακα τουλαχιστον μοιαζει με αυτο


υποψιαζεστε οτι φταιει ο θερμοστατης;;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Το μοντέλο 741/G με το μοντέλο 666 (Διάβολος!!) /G . Μπορεί να είναι ίδια .

Αυτό θα μας το πεις εσύ αφού στο λινκ που σου δίνω παρακάτω
http://elektrotanya.com/whirlpool_ar.../download.html
Όπως θα εμφανιστεί η σελίδα (πάτα εκεί που λέει Get manual) θα σου βγάλει σχέδιο και κομμάτι κομμάτι τα εξαρτήματα του ψυγείου και από εκεί θα καταλάβεις αν πρόκειται για ίδιο σχεδόν με το δικό σου. Αν ναι δεν είναι και κανένα σπουδαίο ψυγείο . έχει μια πλακέτα μόνο και έναν θερμοστάτη μηχανικό.

ίσως αν βοηθάνε τα παρακάτω , καθώς και την ονομασία της πλακέτας           (TH ATEA A013 ) μήπως είναι τα ίδια μοντέλα.
Ψυγείο.JPG




> υποψιαζεστε οτι φταιει ο θερμοστατης;;


Γιαυτό σου απάντησα στο #4 . στις τελευταίες παραγράφους για το τι πιστεύω.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Ψυγείο2.JPG
Και το πολύ απλό σχηματικό + πλακέτα. Αν βέβαια είναι ίδιο το 666 με το 741 μοντέλο

----------


## stefanoszis

απ' οτι φαινετε στη φωτογραφια το ψυγειο ειναι εντοιχιζομενο. κοιτα αν υπαρχει ενας ανεμιστηρας στο κατω εμπρος μερος του ψυγειου(πισω απο τη πλαστικη μασκα). πολες φορες αυτο κολαει και δε ψυχετε επαρκως ο συμποικνωτης.

----------


## dmnds

*stefanoszis* σε ευχαριστώ.Το εχω κοιταξει το ανεμιστηρακι και δουλευει κανονικα.

Υπαρχει κανενας τροπος παιδια να τσεκαρω τον θερμοστατη πριν αγορασω καινουργιο. Αν τον παρακαμψω με καποιον τροπο , θα μου δειξει κατι το ψυγειο ;

----------


## stefanoszis

> *stefanoszis* σε ευχαριστώ.Το εχω κοιταξει το ανεμιστηρακι και δουλευει κανονικα.
> 
> Υπαρχει κανενας τροπος παιδια να τσεκαρω τον θερμοστατη πριν αγορασω καινουργιο. Αν τον παρακαμψω με καποιον τροπο , θα μου δειξει κατι το ψυγειο ;


εγω επιμενω να δεις το συστημα ψυξης στο συμπικνωτη.τραβα το ψυγειο εξω και κοιτα απο πισω εχει κατι χαλκοσωληνες τυλιγμενους σαν πηνια. μπορει να εχυν πιασει σκονη.

----------

